

Steve Jobs’ Reality Distortion Field Lives On - acewolk
http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2012/09/opinion-steve-jobs-reality-distortion-field-lives-on/

======
headShrinker
What is he even complaining about? Sounds like he's upset that other people
aren't completely absorbed by the coverage about one app of many on a brand
new product which is other wise really sweet. I don't think light shining
through a jack, or rattling, or scuffing on a few phones is really a big deal,
and Apple said the would replace them, period, done. The purple haze will be
fixed in the next software update.

We are talk about millions and millions of phones and a fever of blood thirsty
bloggers looking for anything, ANYTHING wrong. No company can live up to this
kind of scrutiny. The same thing happen when the iPhone 4 came out, and the
iPhone 4s, and these are very very nice phones, even today. Now this guy is
upset because a few bloggers looked past "maps" for one second to see the rest
of the product, and it's really beautiful! It's really sweet, and you know
what? Maps in the 3D in NYC is really nice! Easy to use, fast, vector
graphics, etc, and the phone has turn by turn now, because Apple dumped
Google. So Maps database will take some work, but it's crowdsource by a huge
population.

~~~
NameNickHN
> What is he even complaining about?

I thought that was pretty clear. He thinks that "Apple briefs these guys, but
instead of having the balls to do it on the record, Apple feeds them some spin
with the condition that they will write it up while attributing their info to
sources who are familiar with the situation."

Too bad that there is no way to know if he is right if it is just his opinion.
Doesn't sound too far fetched, though.

